# Saturday June 16 out of freeport - need 1



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

It is currently 11:45 AM, would like to leave as soon as possible, just finishing up getting my boat ready.

There is a small possibility of spending the night tied up to a rig if the fishing is good and. Most likely will be coming home late tonight.

Anyone that would want to go would need to meet us no later than 1:00 pm at bass pro shop or 2:15 PM at bridge bait in Freeport.

Please PM me your cellphone number and I will respond.


Going out between 10 and 50 miles. Split the cost 3 ways, expected to be between 40 and 100 dollars depending on fuel burn.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Let me know if you ever need an extra, Id be happy to pitch in on everything.


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

I have all my own gear and plenty of offshore experience I sold my offshore boat 2 months ago I am a Captain for hire I run a 34ft donzi and a 50ft haterous I don't own either boat but I am always looking to pitch is and split cost learn new things meet more people that enjoy offshore fishing as much as I do I can be reached at 832 287 0802. Please keep me in mind for future trips save my number my name is Anthony thanks tight lines to all and fishon


----------

